# Who makes the best string material?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

oh snap.....i only use BCY right now im with the new X material. ive had trophy, 452x, and 8190. some are straight dyneema materials (8190 and older 8125) and others are blended with Vectran. Gore was used on a few also (trophy and 8190 also 8125G) But honestly a blended material has given more proven results over the years, its kinda hard to dispute that. few materails can be few fps faster than another, if thats something you prefer, their are some that will do anything for a few fps gain. 

Right now 452x is still the time proven #1 material over and and all that are out there. The new X is a blend just like it using the newer dyneema (SK90 vs 452 using SK75) and blended with a lesser amount of vectran since sk90 dyneema is stronger. 8190 was pure sk90 dyneema and had awesome results too, but some slight problems in high heat, not everyone but some didnt like it. Its wierd cus i used it alot and majority had no issues and liked it, and i did have a few select issues.

ALOT about all the materials thats quick breakdown only, gotta go get me a bowl of Fruit Loops now.....


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok can we take a step backwards from the original question and go over the differences between Dyneema, Vectran, Gore, Dacron, and Blended materials? I know thats a broad question but Im just trying to learn every aspect of strings..... Also in looking at websites what is Spectra and HME. I know BCY has a lot of numbered products ie. B52, SK75, SK90 Dyneema, etc. What does all that mean?

Ideally (and I know its probly not real) I want a string material that can add a few fps, I know I wont get a ton but a couples better than none, and is stable in high heat. I shoot alot of 3D and dont have the longest draw length so I want to play with material and speed nocks this year to see if I can bump my speed up a little bit. In the past Ive had my strings stretch over a weekend and my sight tape changed completely because of the stretch, I want to eliminate that problem as much as possible. Thats why I said its probly not real, cant have the best of both worlds

Last year I did fine til we had one really hot day in Georgia and they stretched a little but not bad just had to add a click or two, but then when we went to Metropolis and the heat index was like 110 or 113 something like that is where I really noticed the stretch in my strings


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

to best answer your last question. go to the BCY web site and read
I use only BCY products


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> to best answer your last question. go to the BCY web site and read
> I use only BCY products


Can I ask why you only use BCY


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I have used bcy 452x and have browell xs 2 on my insanity now. Going back to bcy and going to try the x material.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok you want speed and stability. 

Get some white x material or 8190 and build a string with 18 strands. 

Then get some 452 in white and build a 24 stran cable or cables. 


You want total stability go with 24 strands of white 452 for string and cables. 

I personally like the 8190 for both strings and cables. Less fuss, less waxing, haven't had a problem in heat. I also like the softer feel to the shot it gives me. 452 has no give so it feels like my limbs tips are taking a pounding. 

I may try some x material after its been out awhile no need for me to be the guinea pig 

Brownell has just as good a material and a few colors I'd like to try. So who knows I may go with them the next time arround. 

A few more things I've learned. For the most stabile strings I like solid colors strings "no two color strings." I do like the looks of the two, three and four color strings just don't like building them as much. 

Also the strings with the most pigment like florescent colors are the slowest. They weigh more.

I'm also not an expert string builder but have been building them for myself, kids and select friends.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Personally i prefer the Brownell materials. I seem to get more consistent and bolder colors, Less wax, less issues and they build cleaner (smoother). I do really like the new X material but still have not found anything as strong, stable, durable, easy to work with and as good looking as Brownell's Rhino material. BCY is the most popular material. Not many people even know about Brownell it seems! Lol. But i love the stuff. For compounds - speed is about the same with all modern materials. +/- 1-3 fps at the most.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like my next set will be brownell thanks to rays info.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Ok you want speed and stability.
> 
> Get some white x material or 8190 and build a string with 18 strands.
> 
> ...


So I have 2 questions based off of your statement... 1- Do all materials come in white and then get dyed for whatever color they want them to be?

2- How can you tell the feel of the strings? Maybe I just havent played with enough string materials to notice the feel of the shot. 

I guess one more question is you said the 452X will be really stable and Im guessing 8190 for the speed I said but would the 8190 stretch and the 452X remain the same (or close to the same)


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Keesey said:


> Ok can we take a step backwards from the original question and go over the differences between Dyneema, Vectran, Gore, Dacron, and Blended materials? I know thats a broad question but Im just trying to learn every aspect of strings..... Also in looking at websites what is Spectra and HME. I know BCY has a lot of numbered products ie. B52, SK75, SK90 Dyneema, etc. What does all that mean?
> 
> Ideally (and I know its probly not real) I want a string material that can add a few fps, I know I wont get a ton but a couples better than none, and is stable in high heat. I shoot alot of 3D and dont have the longest draw length so I want to play with material and speed nocks this year to see if I can bump my speed up a little bit. In the past Ive had my strings stretch over a weekend and my sight tape changed completely because of the stretch, I want to eliminate that problem as much as possible. Thats why I said its probly not real, cant have the best of both worlds
> 
> Last year I did fine til we had one really hot day in Georgia and they stretched a little but not bad just had to add a click or two, but then when we went to Metropolis and the heat index was like 110 or 113 something like that is where I really noticed the stretch in my strings


well i can tell you dont ever try a 18 strand string with 8190 for a 60+pound compound..... thats asking for problems in heat id bet.

alot of materials are very close in speed, your not gonna gain 10+ fps from one to another. if you want to get most stable in all conditions thats either 452x or new X from bcy.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Keesey said:


> So I have 2 questions based off of your statement... 1- Do all materials come in white and then get dyed for whatever color they want them to be?
> 
> 2- How can you tell the feel of the strings? Maybe I just havent played with enough string materials to notice the feel of the shot.
> 
> I guess one more question is you said the 452X will be really stable and Im guessing 8190 for the speed I said but would the 8190 stretch and the 452X remain the same (or close to the same)


I'm not swbuckmaster but I can offer my opinions on your questions. 452x does not come in white per say. It is called natural and does not look the same as the pure white that 8190 comes in. The natural looks a little more like cream on the spool and in a bundle on a string.

The feel on the shot is only noticed by shooting different materials from your bow. I agree that the 8190 feels a little "softer" than 452x so I'm using 8190 strings and 452x cables.

Some people have had problems with 8190 stretching in heat more than 452x. I haven't noticed this but I also don't have 8190 cables. I think all materials are susceptible to stretch in high heat, some more so than others, but the string building technique has more to do with it than anything. A good string builder's 8190 shouldn't stretch anymore noticeably than a 452x set.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> well i can tell you dont ever try a 18 strand string with 8190 for a 60+pound compound..... thats asking for problems in heat id bet.
> 
> alot of materials are very close in speed, your not gonna gain 10+ fps from one to another. if you want to get most stable in all conditions thats either 452x or new X from bcy.


From what i have tested so far i feel pretty confident that the X is just as or even more stable than 452x. It has a stronger (base) so the less vectran percentage is good enough to stop creep. Its good stuff. And yes you are absolutely right you will not see a 10fps gain from one material to another. Maybe on a long recurve but not a compound. Especially parallel limb bows with strings that are 85% served. I think lighter serving will help speed more than lighter string!


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I wasnt expecting to gain 10 fps or anything but I figured if maybe 3 fps from material and then maybe another 5 +/- from speed nocks then that 8 fps would help me get closer to the 290 speed rating for 3D. Right now Im averaging in the mid to low 280's is why I was looking for the speed


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Keesey said:


> I wasnt expecting to gain 10 fps or anything but I figured if maybe 3 fps from material and then maybe another 5 +/- from speed nocks then that 8 fps would help me get closer to the 290 speed rating for 3D. Right now Im averaging in the mid to low 280's is why I was looking for the speed


your fastest material will be the white or natural as they call it, lightest as it has no dies for colors. That does get quite dirty though outdoors..... but i see what your saying, some time playing with speed nocks or sleeves could gain you some for sure. 

you guys have 290fps speed rule???? not standars nfaa 300 +3% ????


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Huntinsker said:


> . 452x does not come in white per say. It is called natural and does not look the same as the pure white that 8190 comes in. The natural looks a little more like cream .


quite ugly to me by itself for sure...... opaque color. the new X is much closer to 8190 white, just tiny bit diff but nowhere near 452, i dont like the 452 natural...


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> your fastest material will be the white or natural as they call it, lightest as it has no dies for colors. That does get quite dirty though outdoors..... but i see what your saying, some time playing with speed nocks or sleeves could gain you some for sure.
> 
> you guys have 290fps speed rule???? not standars nfaa 300 +3% ????


Yea ASA is 290+3% for most classes. Some of the lower classes are still 280


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

I have tried most all materials, from both companies. It's Brownells hands down for me, for string material. I do use BCY serving material. Everyone knows BCY, that's the reason for the popularity! Brownell just don't toot their horn as much as BCY! But try both for yourself! there is no doubt that Brownells QC dept, has tighter spec's that BCY! I have never found a "buger" in a spool of Brownells! BCY is full of them! That just pisses me off, when I have to either try to pick them out, or just scrap it, and start again, hoping I will not get another one! BCY serving is another story! Ever wonder why people rewind it, to another spool?? Not to mention Brownells colors are much more consistent! Again QC!!!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

pennysdad said:


> I have tried most all materials, from both companies. It's Brownells hands down for me, for string material. I do use BCY serving material. Everyone knows BCY, that's the reason for the popularity! Brownell just don't toot their horn as much as BCY! But try both for yourself! there is no doubt that Brownells QC dept, has tighter spec's that BCY! I have never found a "buger" in a spool of Brownells! BCY is full of them! That just pisses me off, when I have to either try to pick them out, or just scrap it, and start again, hoping I will not get another one! BCY serving is another story! Ever wonder why people rewind it, to another spool?? Not to mention Brownells colors are much more consistent! Again QC!!!


+1 i like Brownell material best as well both string material and serving. It has more consistent quality for sure. The new X material is good stuff but i think the Fury material is going to shake things up for sure! BCY is kind of like Matthews just advertising and advertising this and that and people know the names of all the material and are familiar with the branding so they have done a great job in marketing while Brownell is quietly working away producing some incredible materials. I have yet to test anything thats even 1/2 as strong as Rhino. I have never had a material build and tune so easy. No fray, no stretch (literally NO stretch as in you have to set the jig 1/4"-3/8" longer than with 452x because its like steel), no creep, no peep movement, its fast and looks bold and smooth as glass. The new Fury material supposedly will be a micro strand size version of the Rhino material so i cannot really imagine anything being able to touch it. If it were out earlier i bet a lot of bow manufacturers would be using it as OE material. A little late to the party!! But i should have mine to test by the weekend!

Everyone has their own opinion what they like but most people using BCY exclusively have never even built a string with the latest Brownell materials. Some may have used Astro in the past and it would fray a bit much. The newer materials are much more durable and the Rhino is the most durable material i have tested. I literally tried to purposely make it fray and nothing. They have amazing customer service and quality control as well. 

Some examples Brownell Rhino strings....


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Those strings look great!!!


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ray Knight you definitely make a good looking set of strings. Good work.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

pennysdad said:


> I have tried most all materials, from both companies. It's Brownells hands down for me, for string material. I do use BCY serving material. Everyone knows BCY, that's the reason for the popularity! Brownell just don't toot their horn as much as BCY! But try both for yourself! there is no doubt that Brownells QC dept, has tighter spec's that BCY! I have never found a "buger" in a spool of Brownells! BCY is full of them! That just pisses me off, when I have to either try to pick them out, or just scrap it, and start again, hoping I will not get another one! BCY serving is another story! Ever wonder why people rewind it, to another spool?? Not to mention Brownells colors are much more consistent! Again QC!!!


QC is crucial i do agree, but the materials used are differnt to start and most likely the process' also. plus im sure brownell is the same but bcy backs their product hands down and will replace or refund if you return it un-used also. so you cant complain about that.... i dont find bugers in every spool, sometimes yes, most just hafta snag em off the strand. yes it will happen from time to tome. 

one thing that is a good comparison is how many bow manufacturers are using brownell vs bcy????? not sure out of the top 10 if any are????? HMMMMM but the top 5 i believe are all bcy, and WC is a huge user or it also...... so its not just a popularity contest as you stated. if their products were junk they wouldnt sell or get used.....

brownell has alot more time on their hands to answer phones, make materials, and do all that i guess.....

TO EACH THEIR OWN......thats the good part for sure......anyones free to use whichever they want to use... GOD BLESS AMERICA.....and Japanesse knockoff dyneema!!!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I mainly deal with strings for traditional and Genesis bows--BCY hands down for me. dwagoner makes a great point--one I can't see a legitimate argument for. Just look at what the top bow manufacturers are using. In an industry that is so competitive, you don't hang around by using the second-best materials.

It wasn't that long ago that brownell was top dog in the industry. Back when I started using BCY, 16 or more years ago, an order of a few pounds of material was a big order. Now it's a drop in a bucket...but BCY still treats me like I'm a million dollar customer. Customer service was what drove me to them, literally, to begin with. I first tried buying from brownell and the rep I spoke with was just plain rude. I'd barely heard of BCY but decided to give them a try--they have never given me a reason to regret that choice, or try brownell again. BCY is now far and away the #1 bowstring material manufacturer in the world, and always looking to improve.



> BCY is full of them!


No, they aren't. I've used hundreds of pounds of BCY material, and found very few flaws. When I had a problem, all it took was a call or e-mail and it was taken care of ASAP, no hassle at all. Again, as dwagoner points out, if they were sending out junk they wouldn't be on top of the market with all the top bows sporting their string. With the amount of material they produce, no doubt mistakes can happen. If something were to get by, all you have to do is mention it to them and it will be squared away quick.

Another thing I like about BCY is they don't keep secrets. Want to know what's in a material? Just ask, or go to their website. No hush-hush, no "proprietary measures". It's not like we can run down to the craft store and get material to make our own versions if we know what's in it. I don't get the secrecy.

Top shelf service, top shelf materials, no secret materials, and being used on all the top of the line bows. Hard to argue with that kind of record.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> +1 i like Brownell material best as well both string material and serving. It has more consistent quality for sure. The new X material is good stuff but i think the Fury material is going to shake things up for sure! BCY is kind of like Matthews just advertising and advertising this and that and people know the names of all the material and are familiar with the branding so they have done a great job in marketing while Brownell is quietly working away producing some incredible materials. I have yet to test anything thats even 1/2 as strong as Rhino. I have never had a material build and tune so easy. No fray, no stretch (literally NO stretch as in you have to set the jig 1/4"-3/8" longer than with 452x because its like steel), no creep, no peep movement, its fast and looks bold and smooth as glass. The new Fury material supposedly will be a micro strand size version of the Rhino material so i cannot really imagine anything being able to touch it. If it were out earlier i bet a lot of bow manufacturers would be using it as OE material. A little late to the party!! But i should have mine to test by the weekend!
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion what they like but most people using BCY exclusively have never even built a string with the latest Brownell materials. Some may have used Astro in the past and it would fray a bit much. The newer materials are much more durable and the Rhino is the most durable material i have tested. I literally tried to purposely make it fray and nothing. They have amazing customer service and quality control as well.
> 
> Some examples Brownell Rhino strings....


Ray, those are some of the best looking non-tesnsioned strings I have seen. I am a small time string builder for myself and few friends. So far I have only experimented with 452X and getting quite good at making quality string. I know that you are OCD on detail and quality. I am interested in the Rhino material as well. Just a couple of questions, Brownell's web page states 1 twist per 2 - 3" where as BCY recommends 1 twist per 1 - 2", what do you considered an optimal twist/length for the Rhino and how many strands to be equivalent to 24 strands of 452X? 

Also, keep us posted on your findings with the Fury material.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

mongopino915 said:


> Ray, those are some of the best looking non-tesnsioned strings I have seen. I am a small time string builder for myself and few friends. So far I have only experimented with 452X and getting quite good at making quality string. I know that you are OCD on detail and quality. I am interested in the Rhino material as well. Just a couple of questions, Brownell's web page states 1 twist per 2 - 3" where as BCY recommends 1 twist per 1 - 2", what do you considered an optimal twist/length for the Rhino and how many strands to be equivalent to 24 strands of 452X?
> 
> Also, keep us posted on your findings with the Fury material.


Thanks! I use a 1.5 twist ratio mostly and 18 strands of Rhino is equal to 24 of 452x in size. Maybe a touch bigger. 16 strands is equal to 20 452x size. I like to do 18 strand string and 20 strand cables but you can do 16 string and cables on a 70# Compound no problem. I should have my Fury material tomorrow to start testing.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ray, Thanks for the info. and look forward to your thoughts on the Fury material.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Im going to bring this back for another question..... what would D75, B-50, and Fast Flight Plus be used for? Are these more for recurve or what? I mean I see everyone talking about all these other materials but no one has really mentioned these, BCY also has some materials that havent been mentioned either


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Keesey said:


> Im going to bring this back for another question..... what would D75, B-50, and Fast Flight Plus be used for? Are these more for recurve or what? I mean I see everyone talking about all these other materials but no one has really mentioned these, BCY also has some materials that havent been mentioned either


Mostly for older bows without re-enforced limbs.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> what would D75, B-50, and Fast Flight Plus be used for? Are these more for recurve or what? I mean I see everyone talking about all these other materials but no one has really mentioned these, BCY also has some materials that havent been mentioned either


B-50 is polyester and used on traditional bows without reinforced tips. D-75 and FF+ are outdated versions of HMPE materials. BCY has made several different HMPE materials over the years--some are still in use, but they keep working to make them better. A lot of people still like some of the older materials, especially on traditional bows that will handle them. The Matthews Genesis bows use Dynaflight '97 still. B-55 is the BCY version of polyester.

Chad


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mongopino915 said:


> Ray, Thanks for the info. and look forward to your thoughts on the Fury material.


since its just a small strand rhino it should be the same, just diff strand count. depending on if you use tags or served ends will be big diff. tags are all thats gonna change build process, if you serve loops its just more wraps. 

i know wny they did that, marketing, but i dont understand what they think taking a material and making 2 size threads from benefits at all, other than saying its something new, but thats marketing.... 

kinda funny to think of 36-38 strand cables LOL better get out count clicker and not lose track LOL heck i do with 24 sometimes.....


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> since its just a small strand rhino it should be the same, just diff strand count. depending on if you use tags or served ends will be big diff. tags are all thats gonna change build process, if you serve loops its just more wraps.
> 
> i know wny they did that, marketing, but i dont understand what they think taking a material and making 2 size threads from benefits at all, other than saying its something new, but thats marketing....
> 
> kinda funny to think of 36-38 strand cables LOL better get out count clicker and not lose track LOL heck i do with 24 sometimes.....


You mean like 452 plus and then 452x?? Fury gives more flexibility to make exactly the strand size you want and exactly how soft or hard you want the shot to feel. Tag ends look amazing with the Fury material too. Multi-color strings will be more flexible as well. If its as durable and as strong as Rhino it will be hard to beat.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

450 Premium, 450 Plus, and 452X had changes other than the strand diameter, and were also popular in their own rights. It wasn't taking an unpopular material, changing the strand size, then hoping it would start selling. Easy to verify, as BCY publishes what they use in their different string materials. BCY-X is also a HMPE/Vectran blend, but it's not just a re-named version of the same material in a smaller strand.

Anyhow...the market will continue to decide. As noted earlier, this is a super competitive industry. You don't stay on top by putting out the second best product.

Feel like another thing needs clarification. In post #27, the only material mentioned that is proven safe for older bows is B-50. The others are HMPE/UHMWPE and not recommended for old bows/bow without reinforced tips. B-55 is also safe for those bows, and IMO a better product than B-50.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

LBR said:


> 450 Premium, 450 Plus, and 452X had changes other than the strand diameter, and were also popular in their own rights. It wasn't taking an unpopular material, changing the strand size, then hoping it would start selling. Easy to verify, as BCY publishes what they use in their different string materials. BCY-X is also a HMPE/Vectran blend, but it's not just a re-named version of the same material in a smaller strand.
> 
> Anyhow...the market will continue to decide. As noted earlier, this is a super competitive industry. You don't stay on top by putting out the second best product.
> 
> Feel like another thing needs clarification. In post #27, the only material mentioned that is proven safe for older bows is B-50. The others are HMPE/UHMWPE and not recommended for old bows/bow without reinforced tips. B-55 is also safe for those bows, and IMO a better product than B-50.


The Rhino and Fury materials are Dyneema fibers. I agree on the B50/B55 but i have to wonder if any of the modern materials would also work as well but with smaller strand counts? Never tested that but i wonder if a low strand count Dyneema type would work just fine.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ray

So Rhino and Fury are Dyneema? Dyneema with a Trade mark Dyneema made by DSM ?...Since when did that happen??



Ray knight said:


> The Rhino and Fury materials are Dyneema fibers. I agree on the B50/B55 but i have to wonder if any of the modern materials would also work as well but with smaller strand counts? Never tested that but i wonder if a low strand count Dyneema type would work just fine.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Ray
> 
> So Rhino and Fury are Dyneema? Dyneema with a Trade mark Dyneema made by DSM ?...Since when did that happen??


Yes sir! Astro and XS2 are from a different supplier. Rhino and Fury are high grade Dyneema. Usa flag on the package too.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> ...i have to wonder if any of the modern materials would also work as well but with smaller strand counts?


Not sure what you mean--as well as? 

Smaller diameter strands is the trend, especially on compound bows. Looks to me like it will complicate the build some...for what benefit? Other than Genesis strings, I don't make many compound strings...I don't want to have to go to 30+ strands though.

On traditional bows, low strand count/skinny strings are a fad (re-invented--it was a fad some 15-20 years ago also). I don't see any notable benefits. Down side is reduced durability, increased stretch, increased creep. Not for me--if I was worried about a couple fps I'd choose a different weapon...but that's just me. Don't know of any proven target archers shooting tiny strings.



> Rhino and Fury are high grade Dyneema.


I wondered about that, never could find out. What grade Dyneema? SK75, SK78? I think the SK90 is exclusive to BCY.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> You mean like 452 plus and then 452x?? Fury gives more flexibility to make exactly the strand size you want and exactly how soft or hard you want the shot to feel. Tag ends look amazing with the Fury material too. Multi-color strings will be more flexible as well. If its as durable and as strong as Rhino it will be hard to beat.


450+ is HUGE yes.... prolly why it didnt last too long, BUT some PSE were using them on bows still into 2010-ish ive seen in tune charts. after about 24-26 strands strings i bet you cant do anything different between them by having more strands, dont see how doing 32 strands will give any more flexability at all.....


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> 450+ is HUGE yes.... prolly why it didnt last too long, BUT some PSE were using them on bows still into 2010-ish ive seen in tune charts. after about 24-26 strands strings i bet you cant do anything different between them by having more strands, dont see how doing 32 strands will give any more flexability at all.....


I think the cheaper PSEs still use it for cables! With that small of strand size you can twist colors together and make any "speckle" combo you want. 4 colors, 6 colors, much easier with higher strand counts and smaller strands. I know i will have have fun with it!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've been using BCY products for years and find the new BCY-X material to be the best I have ever built a string with. It has good color, is fast and stable, and makes a nice neat round string.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

So whats the word on the new Fury material Ray?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Keesey said:


> So whats the word on the new Fury material Ray?


Stable, no fuzz, bold and vibrant look and so far all the ones i have done have added speed. Early to tell if it holds up as well as Rhino but so far its great.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i thought we ruled out that "one materials faster than the other" with your test you did??? and that they were all very much about the same with all things equal????


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> i thought we ruled out that "one materials faster than the other" with your test you did??? and that they were all very much about the same with all things equal????


Yep. 1-3fps difference on a 58" compound string. Not a huge difference. I have not tested the Fury material or BCY-X in that test yet. I have to build the strings. 8190 was the fastest in that test but it was all over the place. Only one shot was faster. The rest were right in the same as the others. 452x was very consistent with speed, Rhino was more consistent but a touch slower than 8190, XS2 was a little faster than Rhino but not as consistent and slightly slower than 8190. Xcel was a touch faster than 452x and just as consistent. 452x stretched the most which i was surprised by! Rhino stretched the least which i was not surprised by. So in my test, that did not include BCY X or Fury as they were not yet available, Rhino came out on top. Speed was 1fps faster than 452x and Xcel, 1fps slower than XS2 and 8190, it had half the stretch of 452x, and it was the quietest and hardest to get to fuzz up. Its like steel! So once i build a Fury and X string to test, i can see if they beat Rhino overall. The Fury is much smaller strand size than any other material. So who knows! The X material should beat out Xcel and 452x i would think. Fury should make more speed than 8190 in theory since its smaller and lighter with less wax. Only way to know is to back to back test it in identical conditions as i am doing.


----------



## Eddy78 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> Yep. 1-3fps difference on a 58" compound string. Not a huge difference. I have not tested the Fury material or BCY-X in that test yet. I have to build the strings. 8190 was the fastest in that test but it was all over the place. Only one shot was faster. The rest were right in the same as the others. 452x was very consistent with speed, Rhino was more consistent but a touch slower than 8190, XS2 was a little faster than Rhino but not as consistent and slightly slower than 8190. Xcel was a touch faster than 452x and just as consistent. 452x stretched the most which i was surprised by! Rhino stretched the least which i was not surprised by. So in my test, that did not include BCY X or Fury as they were not yet available, Rhino came out on top. Speed was 1fps faster than 452x and Xcel, 1fps slower than XS2 and 8190, it had half the stretch of 452x, and it was the quietest and hardest to get to fuzz up. Its like steel! So once i build a Fury and X string to test, i can see if they beat Rhino overall. The Fury is much smaller strand size than any other material. So who knows! The X material should beat out Xcel and 452x i would think. Fury should make more speed than 8190 in theory since its smaller and lighter with less wax. Only way to know is to back to back test it in identical conditions as i am doing.


Hi Ray, any experience with rhino in hot climates? I'm building with 452x here in Australia (tried and tested in the heat) and if it stretches as little as you say and works ok in the heat I'm keen to try it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

After we answer this let's decide who makes the best bow!!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

In the end the market will dictate what is best.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Deezlin said:


> After we answer this let's decide who makes the best bow!!!


ditto from me also. this is childness


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I would say that i am happy we have so many choices! There is not a single material that i would think is the best for every bow. Some are better than others on certain bows. Thats why i stock 4 different materials.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> I would say that i am happy we have so many choices! There is not a single material that i would think is the best for every bow. Some are better than others on certain bows. Thats why i stock 4 different materials.


Your up to 5 now with the fury


----------

